

Building Scala at Scale - rusbus
http://www.sumologic.com/blog/company/building-scala-at-scale/

======
nathankleyn
Looks like the site is getting trampled; here's a Google Cached version for
those who want it:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xXcsxR3...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xXcsxR3rjvYJ:www.sumologic.com/blog/company/building-
scala-at-scale&strip=1)

~~~
rtb
"at Scale"? oh the irony

